# IUD, Pap, then Prolapse? aka, wtf?



## Faerieshadow (Mar 31, 2005)

Ok. This will take a bit to go through, but I also need to process it as much as I need any answers. After I had my baby I switched from my midwife to an OB because my midwife was joining a practice outside of my area and not on my insurance. I did my PP visit (back in Nov, Dec) with this OB, had a pap done, had an abnormal result. Ok, fast forward a bit. June 10, had the Mirena put in. A month later I had my follow up pap smear.

The OB said this to me while down there: "Your pelvic floor hasn't suffered at all from having kids, it looks great!"

Ok, cool. Well after the pap, every time DH and I dtd I had tremendous pressure down in my girly parts - so much so that I had to take Ibuprofen and lay down afterward every time. If I didn't take Ibuprofen, I was out of commission for hours. I have a high pain tolerance, and I don't pop pills if I can help it, so this is a big deal, kwim? I thought at first that maybe there was just some irritation what with the IUD and the pap - both times the speculum fell out, an annoying plastic one that just did not like to stay where it was supposed to.

Anyway, two weeks of this went by so I called and made an appointment. DH told me that the last couple times we dtd he could feel something poking him. He hadn't felt it before, jsut the last two times.

So I went in yesterday for my appointment. Started off great, results of my pap were normal, yay! The OB came in and asked me what was going on. So in goes the speculum... she can't find the strings, can't feel the IUD protruding, oh, wait, "here's your cervix, it's really low." She pushed the iud in farther as she talked to me.

She asked me how old my last baby is. (9 1/2 months.) She then asked me if when she put the IUD in they had done an ultrasound to make sure I wasn't pg. Um, no, were you supposed to? (Wasn't worried about being pg though, DD still nursing at least every 2 hours through the night and all, no ppaf, didn't ovulate until 15 months with ds.)

She then tells me I have prolapse, quite a bit. My reaction was of course to be stunned. She tod me it's probably because of the fact that I'm still nursing, so my body isn't making the estrogen to help tighten it back up. Once I'm done nursing, it should probably go back to normal once the estrogen does its job.

I said that could be awhle, DS nursed until he was 3. She said that's ok, in a couple years when you're done nursing, give it about six months after that and we'll re-evaluate.

What can I do in the meantime? "Nothing." Will it get worse? "No."

"Oh, but you'll still have that pressure you were talking about. I don't think that's the IUD, most people complain of cramps, not pressure."

So every time I dtd I have to prepare with Ibuprofen and make sure I can lay down afterward? "Yep, you'll get used to it."

Then she dropped the bomb on me. Asked if I was done having kids. Yes, we are. Asked if we were certain. Well, not certain enough to get DH the big V, obviously, but pretty certain.

"If the six months goes by once you're done nursing and things don't improve, we'll probably have to do surgery and remove your uterus to fix things. But don't worry, it's very probable that your estrogen levels will take care of it."






















What? You just casually throw out there that I might have to have my UTERUS removed in a couple years? I'm 28 years old!!!!!! I take good care of myself, I'm not overweight, I exercise, I do my Kegels, how is this happening?

And I DO NOT understand how I can go from having a "great pelvic floor" to having a prolapsed uterus in less than a month, coinciding with the pap smear. None of this was happening until I had the pap.

DH wants me to go into the city and get a second opinion. I don't really know what to think yet. Then I came home on the internet and saw that there is something else they can do instead of removing the uterus, they can help prop it up inside through surgery. Why in the world wouldnt' she have mentioned that instead of removing my uterus at my age?

Ok, so I guess I'm looking for any thoughts on what you'd do if you were in my position, anyone have any enlightening information? Or anyone have the magic answer as to how I had no problems prior to my pap smear and then suddenly, I'm prolapsed?


----------



## crissei (Oct 17, 2004)

This is the same OB tht said your pelvic floor was fine? I really have no advice except RUN for a second opinion!


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Get a 2nd opinion! She may be great but she doesn't come across as very knowledgable to be honest. If it's estrogen levels causing it (never heard that before but I'm certainly not an expert; I guess it's possible) then why not give you estrogen cream for that area to see if it helps? After dd was born I was having a couple of issues down there caused by nursing (different issues, same reason), and it took one dose to get things back to normal. I mean, I've read a lot where estrogen cream may have detrimental effects when used long term, but from what I've read, short term is pretty safe. It just seems like there are alternatives to "you'll need surgery" that should at least be explored or mentioned before jumping to uterine removal!! Get recommendations from friends for a well respected dr and get a second opinion.


----------



## farmerjess (Feb 9, 2008)

What an annoying situation! Just wanted to commiserate with you. I remember you from our DDC. My TMI situation is that my stitches from the birth healed up way too tight and there's literally no room for DH in there. So yeah, we haven't officially DTD in over 9 months







I am so sick of hearing drs tell me that it will certainly get better when I am done nursing and my estrogen levels come back up...As if I am just going to stop when he's 12 months! I did try the estrogen cream and it totally tanked my milk supply, and I think that's pretty uncommon, but just a head's up that it's a possibility even though several dr.'s told me it wouldn't happen. So now my drs refuse to see me/consider a surgery until I am able to use the cream for 4 weeks. It's quite frustrating. But I suppose it makes good birth control









I hope you get some better answers as to what's going on with you. Do you think it was actually caused by the pap smear or the IUD insertion? Oh and I agree: Don't let them take out your uterus!


----------



## drhaz (Sep 18, 2011)

I am go glad i found this! I got my IUD and I have never had pelvic floor issues but ever sense getting this thing I have had them!! What the heck??! I have endometriosis and i have no other options...


----------



## jessc408 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi, I noticed your thread started in '09, so I hope you are still out there!

I have a similar situation here, and am quite upset about it all!!! I don't like birth control much, and after getting an IUD inserted, I am reminded why that is! The nuva ring is actually my bc of choice, but since I was still breastfeeding, it wasn't an option.

Like you, my baby was 9.5 months old when I got the IUD (copper one). After I dtd, my bf pointed out that he could feel something different down there. I examined my own canal and low and behold I could feel my cervix! Two days later, I checked again, and my cervix seemed to have moved back up. Now, after doing the deed once more, my cervix has dropped again. I didn't get a pap like you, so I know it is the IUD. I am familiar with my girly parts as well, so there is not doubt in my mind that what triggered the drop was the IUD.

More info about myself, I began menstruating when my daughter was 2 months, have no pain after intercourse, and took a pregnancy test prior to getting the IUD inserted.

I would like to know the outcome of your situation! Please advise! I am seeing my NP in the upcoming days.


----------



## drhaz (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm 28 too, had this thing for 4 years and have the same problem!!! ug!  I don't know what's wrong. It's been a problem for a few years. I want this thing out!


----------

